# Albuquerque Ambulance Recruiting Mail



## wanderingmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

A few days ago I received a postcard/mailer from Albuquerque Ambulance inviting me to move to ABQ and work as a medic in their service. The postcard offered a $10,000 singing bonus, plus up to $5,000 in relocation expenses.

It sounds like a pretty nice deal...but it makes me very scared that they have to offer so much money as an incentive to come work for them. I'd be interested to hear what their system is like, how their protocols are, how management is, etc. I don't even live in NM, which makes me even more skeptical because they have to recruit out of state. Does anyone have info on why they have to recruit like this?

Edit: Postcard was initially mailed to my old address in Phoenix, AZ. The mail was then forwarded to my current address in the midwest.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

They keep burning their crews out. I'll elaborate more when I get to a computer both on that and general info about them


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok now that I'm at a computer...
AAS runs in a two tier system. The first tier is an ALS, transport-capable (but one that hates transporting) FD system (county and city). They are an ALS, transporting, service. But if the FF/Medic wants to ride in, all they are is a taxi, as the fire medic must surrender control of patient to the trnasport medics if fire is on scene first. Protocols are decent, pay is 16.70/hr starting for new medics. PPP has the BernCo protocols, so does the BernCo Fire Dept site. 
The problem... They usually average 14-15 transports per 13 hour shift. Each usually being 80% inebriates. They are horribly short staffed, as medics are leaving in droves. They also will not consider some of us locals if we have worked for competitors. The company has also been for sale for about 6 years. It is owned by Presbyterian Hospital System, as a non-profit agency.
The good.... Almost unlimited OT. Decent protocols, great equipment. They run a CCT truck that is staffed by 2 critical care paramedics of some sort (FP-C, CCP-C, UMBC CCEMTP, etc). And lower levels can practice to full allowable scope, so the medic does not have to take EVERY call. From what I understand, benefits aren't too bad.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

@TransportJockey thanks for the info. Benefits looked great from what they sent me. Holy crap, I can't even imagine 14-15 transports per shift. That would be death. Is their service area pretty urban, or do they serve some rural areas too? How are transport times? I imagine if they are doing 14-15 transports per shift transport time must be pretty short.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> @TransportJockey thanks for the info. Benefits looked great from what they sent me. Holy crap, I can't even imagine 14-15 transports per shift. That would be death. Is their service area pretty urban, or do they serve some rural areas too? How are transport times? I imagine if they are doing 14-15 transports per shift transport time must be pretty short.


There are nine or ten hospitals in the greater metro, most transports are under fifteen minutes, but there are some outlying areas that have longer times.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I would be happier in a more rural setting.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

RocketMedic said:


> I think I would be happier in a more rural setting.


I know I am. The only reason I've applied there is so I can stop my 12 hour round trip commute... I only have three months to deal with before I hit my magic three years


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

Three years of blacklist?


----------



## MrJones (Dec 25, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> A few days ago I received a postcard/mailer from Albuquerque Ambulance inviting me to move to ABQ and work as a medic in their service. The postcard offered a $10,000 singing bonus, plus up to $5,000 in relocation expenses....



Do you get to pick the song, or do they?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2014)

Bohemian Rhapsody. And you have to do all the parts.


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> AAS runs in a two tier system. The first tier is an ALS, transport-capable (but one that hates transporting) FD system (county and city). They are an ALS, transporting, service. But if the FF/Medic wants to ride in, all they are is a taxi, as the fire medic must surrender control of patient to the trnasport medics if fire is on scene first.



I am considering applying to AAS and this statement confused me. So is what you are saying that AFD gets dispatched to every call and then if they don't want to transport then AAS will be dispatched? Or are both dispatched at the same time? Is there any cases where only AAS would dispatched?

You say that if the FF/Medic wants to ride in he must surrender control to the transport medics if the FD was on scene first. If they want to ride in why wouldn't the FD just transport first if they that capability? 

Does the FD cherry pick calls only transporting the good calls and shipping the BS with AAS or do they realy not like transporting anything?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2015)

JDub said:


> I am considering applying to AAS and this statement confused me. So is what you are saying that AFD gets dispatched to every call and then if they don't want to transport then AAS will be dispatched? Or are both dispatched at the same time? Is there any cases where only AAS would dispatched?
> 
> You say that if the FF/Medic wants to ride in he must surrender control to the transport medics if the FD was on scene first. If they want to ride in why wouldn't the FD just transport first if they that capability?
> 
> Does the FD cherry pick calls only transporting the good calls and shipping the BS with AAS or do they realy not like transporting anything?



Yes. That's pretty much their system.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

JDub said:


> I am considering applying to AAS and this statement confused me. So is what you are saying that AFD gets dispatched to every call and then if they don't want to transport then AAS will be dispatched? Or are both dispatched at the same time? Is there any cases where only AAS would dispatched?
> 
> You say that if the FF/Medic wants to ride in he must surrender control to the transport medics if the FD was on scene first. If they want to ride in why wouldn't the FD just transport first if they that capability?
> 
> Does the FD cherry pick calls only transporting the good calls and shipping the BS with AAS or do they realy not like transporting anything?


They are both dispatched simultaneously. As for what calls bus is dispatched on that fire is not, I'm not sure. I know some public assist calls, fire is dispatched solo. 
And fire only transports, officially, if its a critical patient with prolonged eta from AAS, a city employee, or a mass casualty event. Afd staffs their rescues with two medics for the time being and most other apparatus has at least one other medic on it. 
If fire doesn't want to surrender care of the patient then they can ride in with bus. They are not required to turn over care if fire arrives on scene first.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

That makes me less interested in AAS than I was.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> That makes me less interested in AAS than I was.


I've got friends that are happy there. I pissed off their higher ups when I was a sup at AMR, so I can't get on with them to find out. I'd rather go work for DG... 
BTW we need a medic or two in Pecos lol


----------



## Angel (Jan 7, 2015)

How much experience is required? I'd apply in a heart beat


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> How much experience is required? I'd apply in a heart beat


They'll take baby medics with no problem. You should apply


----------



## Angel (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome! As soon as I'm off work...
Thanks


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

I could certainly deal with Pecos. Acadian is...not what I wanted. Can you pm me?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> Awesome! As soon as I'm off work...
> Thanks


Let me know if you have more questions or need any help with anything


RocketMedic said:


> I could certainly deal with Pecos. Acadian is...not what I wanted. Can you pm me?


Yep. Pm incoming when I'm not driving


----------



## Vegasmedic (Jan 8, 2015)

howdy all,

So i applied to AAS back in Dec and just had a call/phone interview, i didnt know it was going to be as indepth as it was and wasnt ready but oh well. The lady i talked to was very nice and is the one who decides who will be selected to move to the next process. She said if picked then AAS will fly you down, put you in a room, and get you a rental car!! While there you do your written test, inperson interview, physical, background and a step/lift test. She did note the test is almost 4hours and "very difficult'. If offered a job the start date is march 6th and they offer a relocation bonus and a hiring bonus. Starting pay is 16.60hr with no experiance. When you start there will be a two week new hire course then your with an FTO till they feel your ready, she also said you can be placed on a medic/medic truck till you feel ready or they feel ready for you to be medic/EMT. She said the shifts are 3/13, 4/10, 4/11, and 4/12 and bidding based on seniority. 

I didnt ask but there must be a big need for medics if they will fly you down with car and hotel just to test plus a bonus!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 9, 2015)

Transport Jockey do you work NM state too?

Mark


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Transport Jockey do you work NM state too?
> 
> Mark


I have for most of my career. Right now I have been doing field work in texas and hospital work in an ED in Albuquerque


----------



## Angel (Jan 10, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Let me know if you have more questions or need any help with anything
> 
> Yep. Pm incoming when I'm not driving



Me too please! any info is helpful )


----------

